# Rollercoasters in Early Pregnancy - Thoughts, Advice?



## Natasha2605

Okay I found out two days ago I am pregnant. We fly to Salou in Spain on Saturday for two weeks and have tickets for Port Aventura Theme Park.

I've tried googling ''Rollercoasters when pregnant'' but all that it coming up in a general ''No'' and then comments from people who have or haven't done it.

Does anybody have links as to why it is such a no no? Is that for all stages of pregnancy or a stage in particular? Should I just avoid completely? 

I do love rollercoasters but obviously the health of my beanie comes first and foremost. I'm quite happy going on the kiddie rides with Summer (not the teacups though haha!) so I don't suppose it's a massive issue, I'm just a little disapointed!

I don't know what they class as too dangerous. Port Aventura has so many different little rides, I just hope everything's signposted as risks to pregnant women etc.

Any thoughts or advice would be muchly appreciated!


----------



## xsadiex

Maybe it's just in case you go on a crazy one and get banged about loads, I bet mostly the smaller ones are fine but they just have to protect their backs. (i am completly guessing so i may be wrong, but thats just what i think)
When I was younger and I loved rollercoasters some of the massive ones would actually hurt you, so maybe its just those ones really?


----------



## Abzandbump

I was meant to go to thorpe park, found out i was pregnant and midwife advised me not to go on rollarcoaster rides due to being flung around and the harsh stopping and starting and its not good if the bar to hold u in is over ur belly which in most cases it will be. most rides should have 'do not ride if pregnant' signs if they were to be dangerous xx


----------



## Housewife83

I would think the changes in pressure could present a problem too. Sometimes on rollercoasters you are exposed to different g forces. I imagine the changes in speed and spinning around could cause blood pressure problems too.

On top of that I wonder if going on them would make you feel really poorly. You might be able to take it when you are not pregnant but with all the hormones and what not wooshing around you might feel awful.


----------



## mrsrof

I would say don't do it!! I honestly think you would be stupid to. It's one thing to subject yourself to the g-force from rollercoasters and similar, and another thing entirely to subject your unborn child who is teeny tiny to it!!

I am fairly certain that I've read going on rollercoasters increases your chances of miscarrying (obviously this doesn't apply to the baby rollercoasters designed for small children!). 

I would hope that if it's unsuitable for a pregnant woman it would be sign posted as such!


----------



## Baby1forus

dont do it. theres a reason so many rides have warning that preg women shouldnt ride, they can cause placental tearing and miscarriage. its not worth the risk.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Yep, don't do it. Just go on the smaller rides, as you said. You'll still have a blast! I'm going to Disneyland in August and then Disneyworld and Universal in September and I'll be sticking to the "easy" stuff!


----------



## mbch

Don't do it. 
I kid you not, my mom miscarried twins after going to Six Flags. This was 35 years ago. But I still don't know what the heck she was thinking.


----------



## JackiePed

...??
I honestly can't imagine how on earth a roller coaster could cause a miscarriage in 1st tri. I know you're not supposed to do rowdy water slides because of the risk of water up your hoo-ha and infections... but rollercoasters? We are sturdier than we think, ladies. I have miscarried twice, for no explainable reason, but I have been told over and over by doctors -- there is practically **nothing* you can do to prevent OR cause *miscarriage in the first trimester accidentally. Obviously it's to our advantage to take the best possible care of our bodies and our developing babies nutrition-wise, and avoid awful chemicals or drugs... but beyond that... 

I'm NOT saying 'blatantly ignore all warnings'. but on the other hand, I'd do a little more research... unless you're high-risk, I simply cannot see how it could matter. I can definitely see in maybe second and certainly third tri...
but first tri your uterus is still behind your pelvic bone and your beanie is as big as, well... a bean! (give or take)
If you can have sex and exercise, I don't see how a roller coaster could cause any damage. (I know, I know...sex isn't quite as rough as a roller coaster... hopefully...:haha: but you get my drift.)

Please don't get mad at me for saying that, ladies... I'm just trying to put some perspective here... we often seem to think that the moment we miss a period we suddenly need 300 extra calories a day, can't lift anything, and are limited to walking or swimming.
Honestly, many things that apply to pregnant women *don't* apply to first trimester, and on the flip side many things *only* apply to first trimester. 

I am definitely NOT claiming to be an expert... and I know there are complications out there that could make you much more restricted in first tri, but if your pregnancy is normal so far, I just don't see how an amusement park ride could hurt your little beanie. 
Check it out, do some research, ask a doc that you trust to be frank and not just cover his/her a__.... 

And either way, have fun!!


----------



## pola17

My sister didnt know she was pregnant, when she rode hulks rollercoaster in universal´s island of adventure in florida!! about 2 weeks later, she felt sick one morning, so she went to see her doctor, and as soon as he confirmed her she was pregnant, she freaked out! She already had a MC, and she was waiting a little bit more to ttc again with her husband, thats why she rode it with no fear!!!

My little nephew is now 4 years old, and hes all healthy! 

Now, her doctor freaked out too, and explained her, that rollercoasters and many rides in themed parks, besides the ride to be fast, it has unexpected hard motions that can harm the little one. Also, there may be accidents in rollercoasters (heard stories of people hitting birds, etc). When you are in line waiting to ride it, it explains that it may increase the chances of MC, and if they know you´re pregnant, they will deny you to ride it, because, in case of an emergency, they say there they had the warning, so they wouldnt help you economically!!!

Id say there´s a reason to warnings, Id be very sad to not ride a rollercoaster, as I adoooore them, but your little baby is very important, and once the baby is born, you can ride all you want! :D


----------



## pola17

JackiePed said:


> If you can have sex and exercise, I don't see how a roller coaster could cause any damage. (I know, I know...sex isn't quite as rough as a roller coaster... hopefully...:haha: but you get my drift.)

ahhh you have a good point there!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pharmrepjules

I recommend not doing it as the emryo needs to attach itself to the uterine wall and all the shifting may be too much. You will have many more times in the future to go on rides!


----------



## Tracybabydust

hi i was there last july and have to say that i dont recall any warning signs for pregnant women? Becareful on the stampeeda rollercoaster, its the wooden one with a red verses blue train. It may look small but its very jurky, my hubby hurt his neck on it! I think its boats n tea cups for u! Im sure u will enjoy yourself there is plenty to see and atleast u wont spend ages queing! X


----------



## Bee_Weird

Tracybabydust said:


> hi i was there last july and have to say that i dont recall any warning signs for pregnant women? Becareful on the stampeeda rollercoaster, its the wooden one with a red verses blue train. It may look small but its very jurky, my hubby hurt his neck on it! I think its boats n tea cups for u! Im sure u will enjoy yourself there is plenty to see and atleast u wont spend ages queing! X

it may be that the laws are different in Spain, although that obviously doesn't mean the dangers are!

Rollercoasters can cause placental abruption


----------



## collie_crazy

I think what you have to ask yourself is is it worth the risk? And heaven forbid if something bad did happen would you constantly be asking yourself 'what if / why did I do that' ? 

For me personally I wouldnt take the risk. I leave for Portugal on Saturday and will not be going to the waterparks / jet skiing etc. I just dont want to take the risk. I love this baby already and will do everything in my power to make sure he / she is protected.


----------



## crossroads

I went on Oblivion at Alton Towers when I was pregnant with baby #1 (but I didn't know at that point). She's fine.

I wouldn't have went on it if I had known I was pregnant though.


----------



## Natasha2605

Thanks for the replies. I've already said I won't go on them as the health of my child is more important but at the same time I would love to read some research on it. I still cannot find any so if anyone comes across anything, pass it on :)

It just seems like such a grey area : /


----------



## VickieLP

I think you totally right with your decision....... xxx


----------



## catcatcat

No never dont do it its not worth it. I find pregnancy is a rollercoaster in itself xx go next yr


----------



## Tryforbaby

I don't see that it would be worth doing this for one day of fun. I think one of the main issues would be the bar which pushes into the stomach when the ride jerks. I think it's very different with kiddy's rides but rides like at Thorpe Park you'd never forgive yourself if something happened.


----------



## Dizzy321

Not worth the risk at ALL IMO. We went to alton towers few weeks ago & had to watch everyone else have fun, just one of those things :shrug:


----------



## Saphira

I personally wouldn't risk it at any stage of pregnancy as it's not worth it. I'm also a roller coaster lover and if I weren't pregnant I'd be going to a theme park this summer as well but it'll have to be put off 'til next summer. It's worth the wait. :)


----------



## Eternal

i wouldnt, i have read signs that say do not use in pregnancy, yes in early pregnancy you are quite well protected but i know someone who have lost a baby after a car accidnet.

I thought i lost mine after a car accident, not major damage, just the seat belt, but i started cramping and bleeding, the A&E doctor told me its not uncommon to lose a baby that way, in some ways that was a lot loss forceful than some rollercosters. my baby was fine, but the fact i was bleeding and cramping surely means I was affected.


----------

